# Uber wants 1 million women drivers



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

Ride-hailing company Uber has plans to create 1 million jobs for women as drivers in the next five years offering a rare peek into its growth plans.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Ride-hailing company Uber has plans to create 1 million jobs for women as drivers in the next five years offering a rare peek into its growth plans.


1 Mil jobs will boost the economy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably more suited to this business. Mints, lemon water, flowers, kittens.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber wants a million female drivers eh? Since we are in dreamland I want Jessica Biel, a 14 inch schlong, and a new Ferrari.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> Uber wants a million female drivers eh? Since we are in dreamland I want Jessica Biel, a 14 inch schlong, and a new Ferrari.


^^^
No face lift?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> No face lift?


POST # 5 /@Uber-Doober : Bada BING!
Tuh DUM dum
Psssssshhhhhhh! Drummer rolling eyes.

Thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> Uber wants a million female drivers eh? Since we are in dreamland I want Jessica Biel, a 14 inch schlong, and a new Ferrari.


POST # 4 /@NickNolte :Minus a VERY FEW
Members
we're ALL glad you're here as a Counter-
vailing Force in The Delta against the
Deadening Deluge from @YellowBrolly.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's a wonder if uber will still be here in five years.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here's the REAL SKINNY on 1 Million "Jobs" for Women:

*UN WOMEN + UBER = A VISION FOR EQUALITY*
*By Salle Yoo, Uber General Counsel*
*http://blog.uber.com/un-women*

*Under-fire Uber pledges to enlist 1 million female drivers by 2020
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0M60RH20150310?irpc=932*

This blatant attempt by Uber to exploit UN_ Women led to severe backlash. I tweeted about so called Uber "Jobs" and Uber's record on safety.
*#UberHYPE Women | Earnings & Safety*

http://t.co/YIjO0cBQ8r

http://t.co/m0KdUc3puB


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Many negative articles were written within days of this announcement.
*Uber's Drivers Aren't Employees, but It Plans toCreate a Million Jobs for Women? *
*http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ub...t-it-plans-to-create-a-million-jobs-for-women*

And United Nations Women rejected Uber as a partner as a result. *Another failed Uber PR operation!*






*UN Women Backs Away From Uber Partnership A Week After Announcement*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/03/20/un-women-backs-away-from-uber-partnership/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Many negative articles were written within days of this announcement.
> *Uber's Drivers Aren't Employees, but It Plans toCreate a Million Jobs for Women?
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ub...t-it-plans-to-create-a-million-jobs-for-women*
> 
> ...


POST # 10 /@chi1cabby : Thank God for
Employed
Women like Ellen Huet and Sarah Lacy!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It's a wonder if uber will still be here in five years.


^^^
Probably, but not in a form that resembles it currently.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Here's the REAL SKINNY on 1 Million "Jobs" for Women:
> 
> *UN WOMEN + UBER = A VISION FOR EQUALITY
> By Salle Yoo, Uber General Counsel
> ...


Screw the U.N. Who gives a damn WHAT those idiots think!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Screw the U.N. Who gives a damn WHAT those idiots think!


Don't say that...
The Canadians and Australians love the U.N.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

1 million female drivers!!! Daaamn that's too many accidents on the road.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Just what women need. "Jobs" that come with little pay and no benefits.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> 1 million female drivers!!! Daaamn that's too many accidents on the road.


Women are more likely to cause an accident, but if a guy screws up it's more likely to be catastrophic. Women cause more accidents but crashes caused by men kill more people and cause more $ in damage. As a result young ladies have lower insurance rates than young men. As drivers get older the difference decreases. Women learn how to drive and men grow up. The extreme ends are young men are the most likely to road rage, drive way too fast, show off at 100mph, and die in a fire, while young women are the most likely to crash into a stationary object in a parking lot except for people who are too old to drive and can't see straight.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Many negative articles were written within days of this announcement.
> *Uber's Drivers Aren't Employees, but It Plans toCreate a Million Jobs for Women?
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ub...t-it-plans-to-create-a-million-jobs-for-women*
> 
> ...


^^^
Hah! 
How does Uber come up with this crap? 
Do they have their own little mini-think tank where they all sit around getting plowed and have a bunch of laughs and when something like this is suggested, they say "Let's go for it".

Another link to the same story, and just about as uncomplimentary. 
Love the part about the jobs being "unstable". 
Even the Dumbass UN can see through Uber.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/un-women-cancels-uber-partnership#.twGOgqVXw


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Many negative articles were written within days of this announcement.
> *Uber's Drivers Aren't Employees, but It Plans toCreate a Million Jobs for Women?
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ub...t-it-plans-to-create-a-million-jobs-for-women*
> 
> ...


United Nations women claimed there was never talk of a partnership with UBER. Uber sponsored an event. Travis may have gotten ahead of himself with that claim. That was the gist I got from the various articles I read anyway.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> United Nations women claimed there was never talk of a partnership with UBER. Uber sponsored an event. Travis may have gotten ahead of himself with that claim. That was the gist I got from the various articles I read anyway.


Screw the U.N.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It was interesting reading. Just saying "Screw the U.N." is merely bombastic talk. It doesn't mean anything, but it does feel good to say it for a couple minutes time. That said, some of what I read concerning this story - or lack of initiative may be more accurate was a handful of pieces from world labor unions. The general idea was that encouraging women around the world into casual jobs that offer genuine safety concerns and support what wa described as a kind of shadow economy........ Those comments strike me as dead on, real and meaningful. 

To simply say "Screw the UN" That means nothing.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It was interesting reading. Just saying "Screw the U.N." is merely bombastic talk. It doesn't mean anything, but it does feel good to say it for a couple minutes time. That said, some of what I read concerning this story - or lack of initiative may be more accurate was a handful of pieces from world labor unions. The general idea was that encouraging women around the world into casual jobs that offer genuine safety concerns and support what wa described as a kind of shadow economy........ Those comments strike me as dead on, real and meaningful.
> 
> To simply say "Screw the UN" That means nothing.


screw labor unions too!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Screw the U.N. Who gives a damn WHAT those idiots think!





UberOnSD said:


> Screw the U.N.





UberOnSD said:


> screw labor unions too!


Three quality posts in one thread!
Nice going!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Three quality posts in one thread!
> Nice going!


I am thrilled that you liked them. They were the best I could do while driving!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You didn't ask your pax for input while this was happening?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Ride-hailing company Uber has plans to create 1 million jobs for women as drivers in the next five years offering a rare peek into its growth plans.


Said Travis in his best Dr. Evil voice.

"one million jobs for women."
*raises pinky to side of mouth*


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> Uber wants a million female drivers eh? Since we are in dreamland I want Jessica Biel, a 14 inch schlong, and a new Ferrari.


1 out of 3 ain't bad. You figure it out


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Only issue I see is women would actually not want the job. They are the smarter than men. Probably the reason not many drive for uber


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

NickNolte said:


> Uber wants a million female drivers eh? Since we are in dreamland I want Jessica Biel, a 14 inch schlong, and a new Ferrari.


Ya still have a shot at that Ferrari


----------

